
Bail of $30,000 set for UK cyber expert Marcus Hutchins - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40833951
======
k-mcgrady
Didn't want to change the title but the interesting bit of the article isn't
the bail, it's the first sentence of two:

"US prosecutors say a British computer expert has admitted to creating
software that harvests bank details.

But Marcus Hutchins' own lawyer says he denies six charges of creating and
distributing the Kronos malware."

~~~
jaclaz
I find more interesting the final part.

Everyone is sympathetic with Mr.Hutchins, including a UK MP, Courage and the
EFF, and in this time of real-time (or near real time) communications, noone
(including all the friends and colleagues at DEFCON) managed to put together
the US$ 30,000 for bail in time.

